# FM Litter G



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

4 days old. 










Mom is Vanaheims Sheila, dad is Vanaheims Kain. Both are Siamese, so I expect only Siamese.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

They are very chunky babies


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh would you look at those chubby little things! There mum must be in there feeding them all the time. Please do updates, I love siamese, and your mice are so beautiful.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

TwitchingWhiskers said:


> Oh would you look at those chubby little things! There mum must be in there feeding them all the time. Please do updates, I love siamese, and your mice are so beautiful.


Hehehe. I want to kiss them all the time, but mommy wants to feed them all the time. It's true, I rarely ever see her leave. But she must do, cause she eats _a lot_. And thanks a lot.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

You're welcome, I'm always shocked at how beautiful your pointed meeces are.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

:? For some reason, there's only 6 babies today.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh, she probably ate one. I wonder why though, they look healthy and such a small litter.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

And 5 days old... That usually happens within the first couple of days.
But I'm sure something was wrong. This isn't her first litter, and she did so well the other time. This is the first time she ate a baby.


----------



## blackbirdmice (Oct 27, 2012)

Jathy said:


> And 5 days old... That usually happens within the first couple of days.
> But I'm sure something was wrong. This isn't her first litter, and she did so well the other time. This is the first time she ate a baby.


I had a doe that ate a 10 day old. She actually ate the whole thing too, I only noticed because I did a head count and one was missing. Beautiful chunky babies though, I wonder why she decided to eat that one.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, there's no way to know whether it died or she killed it.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

There was properly something wrong with it and it either died or she culled it. I had a fluff go missing once, no sign of blood it just vanished, assumed it died or mum culled it for some reason.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I think as well.  I was just really sad, because this is a litter I've really been looking forward to.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

1 week old today. 










I think it looks like there's a bit of difference in their colours, but it might be nothing.


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Oooh, how pretty!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Some look shinier than others, I've had that affect with flash and young babies. Anyway they are so beautiful, and really big too!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Love siamese they are beautiful


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

They are 3 weeks old today.  1 buck and 5 does. I'm keeping one of the does, and hope she gets to be as beautiful as her mother.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Stunning, their ears and tails look nice too.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

TwitchingWhiskers said:


> Stunning, their ears and tails look nice too.


Ears and tails all over the place.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

4 weeks yesterday.  These are only 4 of them, I didn't take pics of the doe I'm keeping and the doe my mother in law is getting.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

They still look great! They have gotten so very big, too.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Usually I don't take "litter pictures" at this age, but as I still have some available from this one, I took some pictures today. Thought I might as well show them to you guys also. 





































One I have kept (Gaia), and one moved to my MIL. So these are the remaining four.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

They look great!


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

They look so beautiful


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

So pretty.


----------

